# Northwest supercar meet



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Went to my first N/West supercar meet yesterday in Preston. This was the first meet since the start of the new year and what a massive turn out it was, some lovely cars where on show to the public, plus it was a great atmosphere very friendly people. Sorry for all the photos but there was a hell of a lot of cars.
















































































































































:wave:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Some epic cars there, cheers for the pics:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for persevering with the photo upload issues Mick. They were worth waiting for! 

Some very tasty motors there for sure. Glad you had a great day out. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks a great day, some lovely cars there, including yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of nice cars there.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

wow.. just wow


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A stunning collection of cars, petrol heads heaven.:driver::car: I can't wait for the car meeting season to start in my neck of the woods.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Jesus, thats a car park, some amazing auto history there Chongo, thanks for posting em dude


----------



## AdzC (Mar 9, 2007)

Some lovely cars there.

I go to RSOC meets here but always forget about the supercar meets.

When do they take place?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fair old mix of cars there, something for everyone. Nice one


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AdzC said:


> Some lovely cars there.
> 
> I go to RSOC meets here but always forget about the supercar meets.
> 
> When do they take place?


They take place every month, they are on F/book:thumb:

Next meet is at Liverpool cars and coffee this Sunday, that is massive


----------



## Maffas85 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow some very nice cars there
Can't beat a good car show/meet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The Sagaris wins my vote, stunning colour too. Having said that I wouldn't turn any of them down if I was given one.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the images, mate, some lovely cars and looked like a great day


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great pics Chongo.

Some real beauts there, including yours!!

What image hosting site did you go with in the end pal?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Come stunning machinery there chum. Thanks for sharing the pics. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Come stunning machinery there chum. Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Come stunning???

Now they are officially car porn but I didn't think they'd have that reaction on you Cooks!! :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Come stunning???
> 
> Now they are officially car porn but I didn't think they'd have that reaction on you Cooks!!


Lmao. Eek. Sorry chum.

That SHOULD read 'some stunning......'

     

Sent from my D6603


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great set of pictures Chongo


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Reasonable selection- let down by the absence of my robin unreliant, but hey ho there you go :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Great pics Chongo.
> 
> Some real beauts there, including yours!!
> 
> What image hosting site did you go with in the end pal?


Back to photo bucket mate:lol::lol: but it was a doddle this time


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Enjoyed the pics but obviously too much money about there!


----------

